# Mildly customized 2018 RBR Superior



## rusty_apache (Dec 12, 2018)

This seems like the most appropriate place to post this....

This is the very first brand new vehicle I have ever bought in my entire life.
I am big on conserving originality but I changed out some Allen screws to hex bolts and spacers to make room for the flats. Chrome bolts of correct length will replace the temporary ones when they come in.
I relocated the badge from the rear of the backbone to the tool bag in order to make room for the pinstripes. They are based on an 1891 Columbia Expert but in red instead of gold. The red is subtle to the point of being hard to see in diffuse light.















Right out of the box. 
The backbone slips straight into the forks like a keyhole. The setup was quick and easy.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 12, 2018)

That is a beautiful machine.  I like the addition of the pinstriping. Greg makes a nice ordinary.  Do you feel more comfortable riding this as compared to your expert?  Am interested to see how you like riding it.  I may soon be in the market for a 50”.


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2018)

Beautiful work of art !


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 13, 2018)

Ed Minas said:


> That is a beautiful machine.  I like the addition of the pinstriping. Greg makes a nice ordinary.  Do you feel more comfortable riding this as compared to your expert?  Am interested to see how you like riding it.  I may soon be in the market for a 50”.




 I’m ashamed to admit that I have yet to ride it due to weather conditions, cure time for the paint and sheer terror! I did get one leg over the saddle at one point but chickened out. Well that and I noticed that I left too much slack in the steering adjustment.  I can tell from that brief moment that the tangentially laced wheel is much more firm than the radial spoke pattern and the longer crank arms have better leverage than my Centaur. 

Overall I’m much more comfortable with the Superior because it’s not a 131 year old piece of transportation history. It generally looks just like a restored example rather than a modern ordinary. Once I gain a level of confidence, I will ride the originals and let friends ride the Superior. 
Greg does build a nice ordinary. I was on a ride Sunday and a guy showed up on an older Excelsior. I’m not a big fan of the look of the Excelsior but am still impressed with its durability. It was well worn but holding up quite well even after enough miles to have squared off the treads of the tires. I highly recommended the Superior to anyone who wants a replica that will fool all but the most discerning eye!


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks I am seriously considering one and called Greg today.  I had to leave a message as he was out.  I was a little sorry to see that he doesn’t offer a 50” I have a 30” inseam and figured that is the size I need.  
I have had opportunities to purchase original machines, but really want to put miles on it.   I have spent  the last 2 years restoring 3 safeties. While it was a lot of fun searching for correct parts and working all the kinks out,  I don’t want to wait that long to ride an Ordinary.  So it makes sense to get a repo.  I had always wanted a Victory and had planned to get one in February, but now that she is out of business my next option is to get one of Greg’s.   I had the entry level model bone shaker in the 80’s but now would like the Superior.  
The pin stripping on yours  looks great.  Did you paint them yourself?


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 30, 2018)

I saw one of Greg’s old boneshakers on a ride a few weeks ago.
There are so many miles on it the tires are squared off and it’s still holding up great.
I hired a pinstriper to do it but after watching her and thankfully learning from her experience I am going to give it a shot myself on my ‘87 Centaur, but in gold.


Greg graciously sent extra cantle plates so I could put my own Stank on the brand new Superior.
So here’s the staining process. I use oxblood stain for my saddles.
Here it is beginning with USMC Black around the edges.





...and again after the oxblood and some conditioner.




It’s a little misshapen and I accidentally used one tarnished rivet, but the irregularities show that it was hand made.

“Get a bicycle. You will not regret it, if you live.”
-Samuel Clemens


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 31, 2018)

Modifications are complete except for maybe a few more bolts. No more excuses! The weather is dry and it’s cool out on the last day of 2018. Before photo just in case I wreck it! My oxblood saddle accentuates the graceful curve of the backbone. 






This is on the side of the road next to a big mustang grape vine. 




The tangentially laced wheel is more firm than a radial wheel but there is still some familiar flex. Otherwise It rides just like my Centaur. 
Our mail lady definitely approves!


----------



## gkeep (Jan 20, 2019)

Glad to see you have the proper headgear. Love those pinstripes! Greg is a neighbor, I live about 5 blocks from the shop and it is fascinating to watch a steel bar get rolled into a rim, spoke holes hand drilled, etc. He'll talk bike history for hours, it's great. That said he'll be happy to spend time to help you find some old tire for a 50s 24" Schwinn thought you know he's not making money on the deal. He helped me a lot a few years ago when I was getting my teens Pierce ridable. Lots of knowledge and advice.
Enjoy your ride, it's a head turner with those stripes.
Gary


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2019)

I had no idea these were still made.  Cool.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2019)

And wow these are around 3000 bucks.  Ur committed.


----------

